

Microsoft tablet OS not coming until fall 2012, if ever? - dave1619
http://m.engadget.com/default/article.do?artUrl=http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/03/microsoft-tablet-os-not-coming-until-fall-2012/&category=classic&subCategory=&type=&postPage=1

======
ugh
Just for context: At that point, Apple’s iPad 3 will have been shipping for
nearly six months as will second generation Android and WebOS tablets.

To their credit, Microsoft is getting faster (it took them more than three
years to ship Windows Phone 7 after the introduction of the iPhone, they might
need one year less to ship a tablet OS).

------
jonursenbach
If this is the case then any Microsoft tablet is going to be instantly
Zuneified. While they may be attractive to some consumers, it's too little too
late.

------
barista
When they did make a tablet OS 10 years ago, nobody wanted it. They have a lot
of things to unlearn. It's gotta take some time.

~~~
rbarooah
They didn't make a tablet OS - they just added a wacom pen digitizer to some
laptops instead of a mouse.

And before you flame me for being anti-whatever, I developed software
commercially as a contractor for HP for 'windows for pen' in 1993, and owned
and liked 2 Tablet PCs during 2002-2006, so I have a pretty clear idea of what
they were.

